# Destin Fishing advice



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

Drifter said:


> Hey guys, going fishing in Destin tomorrow, figured Id see if anyone wanted to share some juice! I will have about a foot of draft in a 19 ft Jon boat. Looking to flyfish for some reds. Im figuring the flats out below the creeks but any shallow water is interesting. Also looking for somewhere to buy a push pole in the area. Thanks in advance for any advice.


Anytime you want a free bamboo pole just holler. I have loads of it. Practically grows on trees.


----------



## ElHydro (May 18, 2017)

Ships Chandler in Destin has plenty of Stiffy poles in stock


----------

